# Paulding Forest WMA promotion video link



## Jeff Raines (Dec 28, 2015)

This video was filmed by Paulding County Today,within the last year but just went thru final editing and posted a few days ago.
Everyone that has hunted or fished the WMA knows how beautiful and diverse Paulding is.But we have a fight against the local airport that wants to land commercial passenger planes in the middle of our woods.
Yes,I know only an idiot builds airports in the middle of a wma.It was promised to be a general aviation,now they want to build a regional hub.
http://www.paulding.gov/MediaCenter.aspx?VID=Wildlife-Management-Area-Tour-575
There is info found on the Stop Paulding County Airport Expansion page to write the FAA by Jan.10.

https://www.facebook.com/savepauldingco/?fref=ts


----------



## gregj (Dec 29, 2015)

Great video!   Kinda miss not living in Paulding anymore, i'm down in Carrollton, Ga now.  Hunted deer a few times during their 4 day seasons but  I just couldn't get used to
all the Orange   everywhere and went back to hunting on private land(club land) down in Talbot.  Got a friend that 
just got himself a new Brittany pup. will have to tell him about the dog training area. Maybe buy a few live quail 
and bring them out there and release them to hunt.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 19, 2016)

gregj said:


> Great video!   Kinda miss not living in Paulding anymore, i'm down in Carrollton, Ga now.  Hunted deer a few times during their 4 day seasons but  I just couldn't get used to
> all the Orange   everywhere and went back to hunting on private land(club land) down in Talbot.  Got a friend that
> just got himself a new Brittany pup. will have to tell him about the dog training area. Maybe buy a few live quail
> and bring them out there and release them to hunt.


DNR has done a great job on that dog training area.


----------



## fflintlock (Feb 13, 2016)

I just hope we can save it from the airport.
Does the city of Atlanta actually own Paulding Forrest, and lease it to DNR for hunting ?


----------



## GobblerThumper (Feb 14, 2016)

Very good video; PF is where I started hunting with my kids.. Got my first deer last year with a muzzle loader.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 15, 2016)

fflintlock said:


> I just hope we can save it from the airport.
> Does the city of Atlanta actually own Paulding Forrest, and lease it to DNR for hunting ?



They own 10,000 acres of it.

http://www.gfc.state.ga.us/forest-m...ment/state-managed-forests/paulding/index.cfm


----------

